# Gesshin 4k more expensive than 6k?



## Davidl (Jan 28, 2015)

Is there a reason that the Gesshin 4k is more expensive than the 6k by nearly double the price?
The gesshin 4k is it made differently and has enhanced performance and is it worth the 135 price tag?

What are a few brands of perma soak 4k stones for under 70 dollars that have good performance?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 28, 2015)

various things contribute to the cost of stones... in the case of these two, they are not made by the same company for us. The 4k stone is a lot harder to make, and uses more expensive materials.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 28, 2015)

If you are looking for a 4-5k stone with decent performance for the price, get a Suehiro Rika 5k. If you are looking for a fantastic 4-5k stone with excellent performance, get a Gesshin 4k. As with most things in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Matus (Jan 28, 2015)

If the Gesshin 4k is comparable in performance to the 2k (what based on feedback I have seen it is), than it is worth every penny a and a few more on top. I would have bought one if I did not think that it would be too close to the 2k.


----------



## daveb (Jan 28, 2015)

I have and like the G4K as well as a G2K. The 4K is a good precursor to an Aoto or a JNat finisher. I use it a lot for a quick touch up on knives I don't want to get into a sharpening session with. But for me it's a "nice to have" and not a "got to have" stone, though worth every penny. A more frugal approach may be the G1x6K combo or a G2K.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jan 28, 2015)

love my gesshin 4k, seen a lot of use and has not worn considerably. i rock the gesshin 400, 2k, 4k, kitayama (prob get a gesshin 8k eventually. wouldn't go without the 4k bc the 2k is not fine enough for me and the kitayama really won't work well after a 2k or leave a nice enough edge on it's own. worth every penny


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 28, 2015)

If you want a polishing stone at a less expensive price the Suehiro Rika 5K is a good choice. I had a couple of them with the older wood bases. Served me well at work.


----------



## Matus (Jan 28, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> love my gesshin 4k, seen a lot of use and has not worn considerably. i rock the gesshin 400, 2k, 4k, kitayama (prob get a gesshin 8k eventually. wouldn't go without the 4k bc the 2k is not fine enough for me and the kitayama really won't work well after a 2k or leave a nice enough edge on it's own. worth every penny



I have the Gesshin 400, 2k, 6k setup and when I was buying these I was considering strongly the 4k (and 8k too) options, but at that time I did not plan to get a natural stone (have Hakka and Hideriyama since) and that gets me thinking about the 4k again. Maybe one day


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jan 28, 2015)

i should also add, that after the gesshin 4k, the kitayama is (IMO) totally optional, and in many cases undesirable. It probably offers 80% cosmetic effect and 20% functional, but i'm no expert sharpener. Dave M talks a lot about it being a quirky stone (the kit)


----------



## CutFingers (Jan 28, 2015)

There are other synthetic stones on the market that cost less. Private message me and I'll recommend some other cost effective brands.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 28, 2015)

CutFingers said:


> There are other synthetic stones on the market that cost less. Private message me and I'll recommend some other cost effective brands.



Why not public?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 28, 2015)

mhlee said:


> Why not public?



Probably because this thread was moved from the general area to Jon's sub-forum. It's generally bad form to recommend competitor's products in the area the vendor is paying for.

BTW, I made the suggestion for a cheaper stone when it was still in the general area. Mods are encouraged to delete my post.

Rick


----------



## Davidl (Jan 28, 2015)

Im thinking 3 grits 1200, 5-6k and 13k for white paper steel. 1200/13000 combo sigma select II and something thats 5k-6k, the gesshin is out of my budget. Do you think 5k-6k to 13k is too far a jump on white steel? It doesnt have to be aesthetically nice just more refined.

I know the 1200 sigma select II is perma soak so I assume the 1200/13000 combo sigma select II is perm soak too? Another stone thats a perma soak would work well so I can have them both in a container and have them ready to use. rika 5k is one I'm eyeing any other options 5-6k perma soak?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 28, 2015)

I hope you're sharpening single bevels with that 13k?


----------



## Davidl (Jan 28, 2015)

im sharpening single edge knives. Does the 13k take a long time?


----------



## labor of love (Jan 29, 2015)

Davidl said:


> Im thinking 3 grits 1200, 5-6k and 13k for white paper steel. 1200/13000 combo sigma select II and something thats 5k-6k, the gesshin is out of my budget. Do you think 5k-6k to 13k is too far a jump on white steel? It doesnt have to be aesthetically nice just more refined.
> 
> I know the 1200 sigma select II is perma soak so I assume the 1200/13000 combo sigma select II is perm soak too? Another stone thats a perma soak would work well so I can have them both in a container and have them ready to use. rika 5k is one I'm eyeing any other options 5-6k perma soak?



If Gesshin was out of your budget from the get go, what was the point of this thread? Just grab some kings or besters, and suehiro 5k.


----------



## daveb (Jan 29, 2015)

Davidl said:


> im sharpening single edge knives. Does the 13k take a long time?



Does who, what, where?


----------



## Davidl (Jan 29, 2015)

Heard good things about the gesshin 4k. It seemed odd that it was more than the 6k by double and wanted to make sure it wasn't a temporary increase in price.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 29, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Probably because this thread was moved from the general area to Jon's sub-forum. It's generally bad form to recommend competitor's products in the area the vendor is paying for.
> 
> BTW, I made the suggestion for a cheaper stone when it was still in the general area. Mods are encouraged to delete my post.
> 
> Rick



I didn't even see that this was moved to Jon's subforum. My mistake, Rick.


----------

